# Snake ID Please: Murrmabateman, NSW (north of Canberra)



## beatonk (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi,
I found what looks like a baby snake in one of my crocs on the verandah. I live on a 2 acre block in a rural residential ares, backing onto a sheep paddock.

At first I though it was just the tail of a large penny lizard:



I have moved it to the edge of my yard (at the end of a shovel):



but it still has not left the shelter of it's new home.

Any ideas on what it is?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 18, 2013)

Eastern Brown Snake.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 18, 2013)

Just as well you didn't put your crocs on!. As Tesia said, a baby Eastern or Common Brown Snake and regarded as dangerously venomous... even at that size.



beatonk said:


> but it still has not left the shelter of it's new home.



probably a bit drowsy from the smell!


----------



## beatonk (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you.

It has moved on now.

And I am thankful that I looked before putting them on...


----------



## kwaka (Apr 18, 2013)

You are lucky you found one, I would have thought it was getting a bit late in the season for baby browns?? I am a rescuer for Wildcare (I live in Murrumbateman too) and haven't had a call out for browns in over 6 weeks now...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 18, 2013)

It is worth knowing that they also come in unbanded colour form – same head markings and general colour but lacking the fine black bands. You can get both colour forms out of the one clutch. These lovely little fellows have been responsible for a couple of fatalities even at that size – so I repeat the warning given and congratulate you on exercising due caution, despite the small size. 

Given that it found its way onto your verandah, I would be somewhat concerned about how it got there and the possibility of one entering the house. We do tend to let our guard down indoors and wander around in bare feet. There are two main things that can be done to reduce that possibility. Firstly, remove any potential shelter sites for snakes within a substantial perimeter around any dwellings and work buildings. This involves clearing any surface debris, stacking stored materials well off the ground and trimming the lower stems of any shrubs that are bushy to ground level. The other thing to do is to make sure that all external doors are self closing with a functional weather strip. And of course don’t leave doors ajar, particularly during warm weather, including at night.

It is great to see someone who has chosen to live near nature, showing the evident care and respect for living things that you have demonstrated. Good on you! 

Blue


----------



## Emilie (Apr 18, 2013)

Just as well you didn't put your shoes on. Could have been a looong day/night in hospital


----------

